# Looking for advice/hauler recommendations for US to Canada hauling



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope I'm posting this in the right forum.

We're very interested in buying a mare and her 2012 colt but before we do, we need an idea of the costs and details involved in hauling them from Oklahoma to Alberta, Canada.

We've only had one horse hauled from the USA to Canada but her previous owner was near the border so she brought our filly across and met with our hauler. That being said, we're new to the paperwork/fees involved and we would also love to get recommendations on some reputable cross-border haulers.

We will have the health/coggins tests done before the haul. We will also have the BOS and the registration papers in order. 

We know that we will be charged GST on the purchase price. We also know that we will require a broker but have no idea of the cost. What else should we be aware of?

Any help on the logistics involved as well as recommendations on some reputable haulers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

If you are on Facebook - there is a great page for hauling. Hitch Your Horse A Ride is the page. There is one hauler on there that goes to Canada at least once a month. If you aren't on FB pm me and I will get you the haulers name and website if you want.


----------

